# Pecker Wrecker Turkey Calls



## trkyhntr70 (Feb 2, 2013)

If you havent heard of them yet you check them out.A friend of mine makes these calls ; They are the best Ive honestly run.Easy to run loud or soft calling. The pot calls are just nasty!
 My son and I had a great season with them last year! Easy to run soft or loud calling. Check them out; you wont be dissapointed.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/PeckerWreckerTurkeyCalls or http://www.peckerwreckercalls.com/


----------



## chobrown (Feb 2, 2013)

*plan on checking them out*

I checked out there website last week after looking at the vender list for the turkeyrama next weekend. I plan on stopping by and checking out there calls and talking a lil turkey with them.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 2, 2013)

I'd buy 1 just for the name, thats funny!!!!


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 2, 2013)

haha...Haven't heard that term since middle school.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 2, 2013)

Ordered a few of them yesterday. Looking forward to giving them a shot. If nothing else the name is hilarious.


----------



## Roostin ain't Roastin (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't get any calls to add to my cart so I can buy them?  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll give them a try. Wasn't Kevin Farr associated with Tom Teaser for a while? 

Did he just split off and start doing his own thing?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 2, 2013)

Roostin ain't Roastin said:


> I can't get any calls to add to my cart so I can buy them?  Am I doing something wrong?



They're having a few issues with the site right now but are working on it. Go to Checkout and the calls should be there.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 2, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> Wasn't Kevin Farr associated with Tom Teaser for a while?



Yeah, I think you're right.  I've met him at the TT both in Nashville.


----------



## chpeterson (Feb 2, 2013)

Are they going to be at the NWTF convention in Nashville this month! Anyone know ?


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> I'll give them a try. Wasn't Kevin Farr associated with Tom Teaser for a while?
> 
> Did he just split off and start doing his own thing?



Yes, he is doing his own thing now.


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 2, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> I'll give them a try. Wasn't Kevin Farr associated with Tom Teaser for a while?
> 
> Did he just split off and start doing his own thing?





Arrow3 said:


> Yes, he is doing his own thing now.



Actually his only "association" with Tom Teasers consisted of helping out in the Tom Teasers booth at shows and turkey hunting together in the spring.  He has been doing his own thing the last few years.  He is making some really nice calls.  Ya'll check'em out.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 2, 2013)

I really shouldn't have to make this statement, but I felt like it would be good to possibly prevent any rumors, drama, and problems.  

Just to head off any rumors or possible "ideas" that could arise, I want to assure everyone that there are no problems or issues between Tommy and myself.   I have been friends with Tommy and his family for many years.  Turkey hunting and the love of turkey calls is what brought us together.  Because of this common trait and our friendship, it was only natural that I traveled to several tradeshows with him to help at his booth by running calls and talking to customers.  That's what friends do.  We also went turkey hunting together any chance we got and had a lot of great hunts and memories with several dead turkeys to boot.  I was not involved in any aspect of his callmaking or familiar with any of his methods, so anyone who may assume otherwise would be incorrect.  Tommy is doing his thing and going his way, and I am doing my thing and going my way.  Nothing more, nothing less, and no issues or problems between us. 

Gobble Gobble let's get it on !!!!

Kevin Farr


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 2, 2013)

Good deal, I was just curious. Best of luck with your new calls. I'll have to try some out


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 2, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> Good deal, I was just curious. Best of luck with your new calls. I'll have to try some out



Hey Gut Pile, it was not directed at you or anyone else in particular.  I just felt it would be good to make sure and keep the air clear before anyone possibly tried to come along and stink it up.   Again, I was not trying to single any one out, so if it sounds that way to anyone, sorry.  That was not the intent.

It's all good, Termite


----------



## thebreeze (Feb 2, 2013)

So, if i came out with a call named something like "gobbler hobbler" would ya'll buy it? I'm obviously in the wrong business...


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 2, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> So, if i came out with a call named something like "gobbler hobbler" would ya'll buy it? I'm obviously in the wrong business...



If they were any good, I would have to give them a try.  How many of these did you order?


----------



## fatboy84 (Feb 2, 2013)

thebreeze said:


> So, if i came out with a call named something like "gobbler hobbler" would ya'll buy it? I'm obviously in the wrong business...



I'm sure it would be the top call on the market gauranteed to kille field birds within 5 minutes, and make all other birds dive out of the tree commiting suicide because they knew they were gonna die anyway.....  so yeah, I would buy one.


----------



## Kevin Farr (Feb 3, 2013)

chpeterson said:


> Are they going to be at the NWTF convention in Nashville this month! Anyone know ?



I will be in Nashville, but I won't have booth this year. I will be walking around with my tshirt on so stop me and say hello if you run across me. I will have a booth in Perry this year and plan on having a booth in Nashville next year.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Feb 3, 2013)

fatboy84 said:


> I'm sure it would be the top call on the market gauranteed to kille field birds within 5 minutes, and make all other birds dive out of the tree commiting suicide because they knew they were gonna die anyway.....  so yeah, I would buy one.



Now that is hilarious right there!!


----------



## sneaking squanto (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm gonna buy one just because of the name!


----------



## swamprat93 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ill stop by the booth in perry and check them out!


----------

